# Recommend a bodyshop



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a bodyshop in the Banbridge area, my daily driver needs its arches sorting as there is a tiny bit of bubbling just coming through and want it sorted before it gets bad. Thanks.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Body stop in Portadown is very good.


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you got a number for them? Hows the new shop going? I`ll have to get over and buy some products. I will also be in touch as I`d like the car detailed at some stage, what levels of detail are there and rough prices?


----------

